# Console Choice Advice



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

I have never really played games that much but after some wifey hinting and having seen The Wire 78 times through now we are thinking we will get one around Christmas time.

Well out of the loop here but a browse round U75 seems to suggest the Xbox 360 is the wise choice?


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2011)

Xbox is the people's choice. Cheap, lots of users but old and out of date.

Ps3 is for people who think they're a bit posh. Does have a blue ray player though.

Expect lots of posts calling people names.


----------



## tommers (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh, and the obligatory 'spend 500 quid on a kick ass PC!' brigade


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Nov 17, 2011)

Xbox, best value for money but IMO looking very dated.

PS3, gorgeous graphics and some very high quality games. My favourite console too!

Wii, good for when you have friends around and you're pissed.

PC for wankers like me who love pulling things together and seeing how they work.

And BOOM...... the fight starts


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2011)

You can't go wrong with an atari 2600

or pick up a neo geo and enjoy ultrafast 2-d beat em ups that cost nearly a grand


----------



## Kanda (Nov 17, 2011)

Have a wank instead.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 17, 2011)

Modded PS2, download all the games you want for free. Graphics look good and it's got shit-loads of great games.


----------



## crustychick (Nov 17, 2011)

PS3 for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2011)

If getting an Xbox then which one?

Used to have a PS2 and liked it fine. I think that games have moved on some since then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2011)

PS3 fan here - really good selection of games, can use it for blu-rays and also access i-player on it.

Never played on the XBox 360 so can't comment on the respective differences/advatages etc..

The Wii is kind of fun but now we only really use it to weigh ourselves and play "House of the Dead"


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2011)

Xbox. Go for the 250gb version. You can then download games onto it and will soon be able to stream movies/tv shows as well as play games.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

PS3 has a handful of exclusives that do indeed outclass the xbox, but for multiplatform games, the Xbox version is still usually a safer bet. Unless you have a burning desire to play those particular games, or you fancy a bluray player chucked in, get an Xbox, they're cheaper. Only get the hard drive model if you want slightly faster loading times or you plan on downloading lots of games/movies


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

nope get the 250GB and install the games to the HDD, that way you save the laser on the drive  4GB will fill up in no time, and the 250GB was only £154 in Sainsburys last week, not sure if offer is still on.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 17, 2011)

Shit, that cheap now?
Yeah, ok, get that one 
And then go to that games exchange place in Brixton to get your games cheaply.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2011)

I got my mums sky registration details and now I can watch sky on my xbox as well as stream movies from my PC to it. They're adding lovefilm, E4, 5 on Demand and youtube to it shortly too.

Its become more of a media centre for me than a games machine now. Well worth it.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

picked up some ace cheap games of late....

Driver £14.99 play.com
Deus x £17.99 amazon
Batman £30 when i spent £40 on my weekly shop in tesco....
MW3 £28 when i spent £30 in Sainsburys...

if you hang about, deals come and go all the time.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Shit, that cheap now?
> Yeah, ok, get that one
> And then go to that games exchange place in Brixton to get your games cheaply.



some 25% off deal on all 360's, nit sure when it runs out/ran out i got one last Friday for a mate.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2011)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/mic...5-tesco-direct-quidco-clubcard-points-1055028

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-4454.aspx


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2011)

PS3 for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2011)

If you only care about single player than it's down to whether you want to spend a little or more or want blu ray. If you care about online play you cannot go wrong with the xbox 360. Far better online community (lots of content, easy buddy system and game matching etc) and set up than the PS3. PC's aren't consoles so have no relevance to this choice however if you really care mostly about wanking off about having a top end rig and nice looking graphics then PC is deffo the way to go.

Don't bother with the Wii, and certainly don't waste time waiting for the Wii U!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Still on the fence. Might hang on till January and get one. I think if Blu-Ray was a format I really wanted it would be a PS3 but happy with DVD for now. 

Cheers for input.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

The 360 is getting a major update as we speak to the dashboard (the 360's "OS") to include lots of media services such as YouTube and Lovefilm. You have to be a Live Gold subscriber though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:
			
		

> The 360 is getting a major update as we speak to the dashboard (the 360's "OS") to include lots of media services such as YouTube and Lovefilm. You have to be a Live Gold subscriber though.



I only understand the words the, to and you in that post


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

Here, let me break it down for you 

XBOX live Gold: You can be a free member or paid member. If you're a paid member (Gold) you can play online and access other services.

Dashboard: See link!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...bc-iplayer-to-follow-voice-activation.285287/

Sorted


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

How much does Xbox Live Gold cost then?

My thinking is that if opting for Xbox we will get the sort of deal B0B2oo9 points to, see how we get on before '_Going for Gold_'


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd go for a 360 if you want the best online FPS experience (Battlefield 3, Halo Reach, Gears of War 3....all amazing)

And the Wii if you want the best fitness and RPG experience (Wii Fit is great, and Xenoblade Chronicles and The Legend of Zelda are unmatched on other consoles).

I love both.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2011)

get the one that has mariokart please


----------



## Badgers (Dec 7, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> And the Wii if you want the best fitness and RPG experience (Wii Fit is great, and Xenoblade Chronicles and The Legend of Zelda are unmatched on other consoles).



Wifey LOVES Zelda 



Biddlybee said:


> get the one that has mariokart please



Which is this?


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How much does Xbox Live Gold cost then?



From Microsoft, £40 for a year. You can get it cheaper from other sources though.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Which is this?


I don't know, my last console was a ZXspectrum  *leaves thread*


----------



## kained&able (Dec 7, 2011)

big fan of the xbox360. BUT beacuse the ps3 has the better power/ graphics at this point in time i would be inclined to go for the ps3 in the vague hope it will last longer.

I reckon we are a year out from the xbox really starting to feel the strain under modern games. ps3 might get another two even three years.

dave


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

kained&able said:


> big fan of the xbox360. BUT beacuse the ps3 has the better power/ graphics at this point in time i would be inclined to go for the ps3 in the vague hope it will last longer.
> 
> I reckon we are a year out from the xbox really starting to feel the strain under modern games. ps3 might get another two even three years.
> 
> dave



Rumours of a new XBOX being shown at E3 next year. So would not surprise me if it's out in 2013.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

tommers said:


> Oh, and the obligatory 'spend 500 quid on a kick ass PC!' brigade



£500?! £1200 more like.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

All this 'PS3 has better graphics' is a bit misleading. Most cross-platform games still look better on the Xbox.

I'd get an Xbox, all things being equal. The PS3 is nicer bit of kit and it does have some great exclusives, but the Xbox just has more going for it.

I've got a PC, which judging by some of the comments on this thread makes me a wanker by default


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> From Microsoft, £40 for a year. You can get it cheaper from other sources though.



yeah about £30 on eaby, lowest i paid one year was £26


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't think we'll see a new Xbox until 2014. Maybe the back end of 2013, in time for Christmas. And I don't think Sony will want to wait too long after that until releasing a PS4 -- they made that mistake with the PS3 and it allowed Microsoft to establish a massive installed userbase that Sony were never able to catch up.

Graphically, there isn't really anything to compare between the two consoles. Multi-platform games reuse the art assets anyway. 360 architecture is supposedly easier to deal with, so a lot of multi-platform games find themselves with faster frame rates or reduced clipping on the 360 than the PS3, but this isn't inherent to the console. Sony claim the PS3 has more grunt but I can't offhand think of any game -- exclusive or otherwise -- that obviously makes use of this.

Both consoles have a few exclusive franchises but this generation has been notable for a distinct reduction of exclusives as a console war battleground.

The online experience is vitally important to a (sizeable) minority of users. If you think you might be one of them then you need to weigh that up carefully. 360 is supposedly much better than PS3 (advantages already mentioned in this thread), but the PS3 does have some advantages on this front too, such as BBC's iPlayer (coming to 360 eventually, but only if you pay for Live Gold and not here yet) and the fact that all its services are free.

There are two other aspects to the console ownership that tend to be overlooked and yet are very important to me, however:

1) Physical space. One major reason I went for the 360 rather than the PS3 at the time was that the 360 was (a) smaller and (b) stackable. It doesn't sound like a great reason but it makes all the difference to my living room whether the fucking thing actually goes on the shelf that is there for it!

The PS3 has been made smaller but (correct me if I'm wrong, PS3 owners) it still isn't stackable.

2) The controllers. The 360 controllers are a masterpiece of controller design. They fit comfortably into the hand and the analogue sticks are sensitive with no dead zones. As a PS2 owner in the last generation, I always felt that the DualShock (PS2) controllers were, basically, shit. And the PS3 controllers seem to be the same again, including the same deadzone issues.

I have other issues with the DualShock too, which I won't bother to list. All minor things, but for me they add up. (For example, Sony's iconic "X, O, square, triangle" are non-intuitive and difficult to explain to a n00b. Whereas I can say to a non-gamer "press the green button" and they get it at a glance.)

Again, it seems like a minor point but this is the way you interface with the games, making it pretty damned important in my book.

Ultimately, it doesn't really matter that much which console you go for, because you'll have a similar experience with each and you'll like whichever you have. If you know people with the same console it can help, because you can swap games. Other than that, just pick the one you like the look of and dive in!


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

One of the main factors that decided which console I went for was, how many friends do I have on each? Xbox won hands down. And I agree, the controller is fantastic.

Personally though, I wouldn't stack a console. After a good session of BF3, my xbox is chucking out a fair amount of heat. I keep it upright in a well ventilated area.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 7, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Wifey LOVES Zelda
> 
> Which is this?


wii.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> One of the main factors that decided which console I went for was, how many friends do I have on each? Xbox won hands down. And I agree, the controller is fantastic.
> 
> Personally though, I wouldn't stack a console. After a good session of BF3, my xbox is chucking out a fair amount of heat. I keep it upright in a well ventilated area.


It's been in its cupboard for the past 3 or 4 years or however long I've had it.  No problems yet!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2011)

I just bought a PS3 - (£158 from Sainsbury's!) and played COD MW last night - very impressed - so much better than my PS2


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Wii too.  Fabulous bit of kit -- tiny, silent, cool (thermally rather than fashionably), my wife loves it.

It never, ever gets turned on.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> It never, ever gets turned on.



Moar foreplay!!!


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I have a Wii too. Fabulous bit of kit -- tiny, silent, cool (thermally rather than fashionably), my wife loves it.
> 
> It never, ever gets turned on.




I play mario kart on mine still.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 7, 2011)

stuck my Wii on for the first time in about a year the other week for Zelda


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I have a Wii too.  Fabulous bit of kit -- tiny, silent, cool (thermally rather than fashionably), my wife loves it.
> 
> It never, ever gets turned on.



We used ours about ten times. It hasn't been turned on in the last three years. My wife won't let me sell it.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

The Wii is insidiously expensive too.  The box may be cheap but those controllers cost a fucking fortune.  If you want it for multiplayer and end up getting four controllers, nunchucks and motion plus jobbies, it's going to be costing you a hell of a lot more than even a PS3.  OK, that's not comparing like with like consolewise, but it _is_ comparing the experiences you are likely to have with it.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll play Skyward Sword on mine, then it's going on ebay/


----------



## mr steev (Dec 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> All this 'PS3 has better graphics' is a bit misleading. Most cross-platform games still look better on the Xbox.



It also, obviously, depends on what television you have. My mate's just bought a PS3 and it didn't look any different than his 360... neither of which look as good as my 360 on my tv. The PS controller felt like a tiny toy too, after years of playing xbox


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 7, 2011)

Only thing that's really to choose between the 2 is the same thing its always been to the casual gamer.


If you don't have but want a blueray go for the ps3 otherwise either will do


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 7, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I've got a PC, which judging by some of the comments on this thread makes me a wanker by default



Proper wankers don't have pc's tbf. They have 'rigs'.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 7, 2011)

Proper wankers have macs


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as proper wankers can access the internet, they're happy.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> As long as proper wankers can access the internet, they're happy.



In Starbucks with an extra shot, soya, vanilla, rainforest latte of course.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 7, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Proper wankers don't have pc's tbf. They have 'rigs'.



This is true. Mine is definitely not a rig. It has no neon lights or water cooling.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> In Starbucks with an extra shot, soya, vanilla, rainforest latte of course.


Difficult to get the privacy required for proper wanking in Starbucks, but whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Difficult to get the privacy required for proper wanking in Starbucks, but whatever floats yer boat.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Difficult to get the privacy required for proper wanking in Starbucks, but whatever floats yer boat.



Well to be fair you cannot drink the coffee in start bucks so have to find something to keep you occupied


----------



## TitanSound (Dec 7, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


>



I heard a tale from a friend about something similar. His friend was doing a presentation and started the DVD thinking it was the corporate video. Nope. Some girl getting the shit fucked out of her. Apparently, he left the building and never went back


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

my partner is keen on getting a Wii but as we already have a PS3, what is the score with the PS Move - worth getting? what about the games?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

It's not worth getting Move and the Move games are shit.

At least the Wii was designed so that motion control is the primary control method, plus you have the ever-innovative Nintendo devoted towards making motion control work.  Move has none of that.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2011)

what else can I do with the PS3 , I can haz internetz, play games, do that playing other folk thing, download movies, watch the tellybox, can I get extra channels and that? anything else?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 7, 2011)

You can use it to surf with.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 7, 2011)

marty21 said:


> what else can I do with the PS3 , I can haz internetz, play games, do that playing other folk thing, download movies, watch the tellybox, can I get extra channels and that? anything else?



If you put a slice of thin or medium bread into the slot it will make you some lovely toast.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 7, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> If you put a slice of thin or medium bread into the slot it will make you some lovely toast.


that has made it the perfect device


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

Xbox 360 250GB is the favourite at the moment.
Is it worth getting Kinect or is that just tosh?


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Xbox 360 250GB is the favourite at the moment.
> Is it worth getting Kinect or is that just tosh?


tosh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> tosh


----------



## mr steev (Dec 12, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Xbox 360 250GB is the favourite at the moment.
> Is it worth getting Kinect or is that just tosh?



My gf enjoys the Dance-Central, but apart from that there's not much appeal/interesting games yet.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, I've seen your lounge badgers - there's nowhere near enough space for it. It assumes you're an american with a house 20m wide.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Also, I've seen your lounge badgers - there's nowhere near enough space for it. It assumes you're an american with a house 20m wide.



 we do have some more room 'out back' that could be used.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah, but it's still pap.
a shame, because the technology is amazing, but all the games are shite.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2011)

Nobody yet has really figured out what gaming experience should be built around motion control.  Twitch gaming is no good, because that has been built around precise controllers and controls that rely on the speed and precision that only our fingers are really capable of.  Party games work well but they're nothing more than a bit of high-calorie dessert.

It's a problem that goes to the heart of immersion in interactive experiences.  Games offer a unique medium that is only beginning to be understood. Unlearning the last 30 years' worth of lessons and creating a new interactive language based on a such a big change is not something that is going to happen overnight.


----------



## sim667 (Dec 12, 2011)

Id stick with xbox everytime..... Mainly because they havent given away millions of account details to hackers, twice, and then tried to cover it all up.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2011)

Trusting microsoft


The world has moved in to  a strange new direction


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> Trusting microsoft
> 
> 
> The world has moved in to  a strange new direction



It really has. MS are kicking ass in the console space, really interesting moves, great set ups and experiences on offer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah, MS have never been as bad as everyone likes to make out anyway. They've done a lot of cool shit as well us some really bad shit. (ME, Vista)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, MS have never been as bad as everyone likes to make out anyway. They've done a lot of cool shit as well us some really bad shit. (ME, Vista)



I think I trust them more now they don't seem to have such monopoly powers. I know for a desktop OS it still almost the case, but that's less relevant these days, especially as Google probably know far far more about me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 12, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> I think I trust them more now they don't seem to have such monopoly powers. I know for a desktop OS it still almost the case, but that's less relevant these days, especially as Google probably know far far more about me.


That isn't a reason to trust Microsoft, it's a reason not to trust Google.

(They also still have vast influence in the enterprise market too.)


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 12, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> That isn't a reason to trust Microsoft, it's a reason not to trust Google.
> 
> (They also still have vast influence in the enterprise market too.)



I know. It would fit more in with my general principals to use linux, but tbh I can't be arsed with the learning curve and consumer gadgets not working out the box. That said I use it from time to time to time and see it's come a long way, especially on older hardware.

Maybe it's more I've rationalised it, realise they don't lock me in that much* and still chosen to use some of their products. Ten years ago it felt like I had less of a choice.

* Other then games I can't think of something else I couldn't almost as easily elsewhere.

Edit: This is just as a home user, I don't know much about enterprise other then what I pick up for the reg.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah, MS have never been as bad as everyone likes to make out anyway. They've done a lot of cool shit as well us some really bad shit. (ME, Vista)



Er seriously? Mate, I sometimes wonder if you were born yesterday. You never heard anything about their anti competitive practices??


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 12, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er seriously? Mate, I sometimes wonder if you were born yesterday. You never heard anything about their anti competitive practices??



You imply I'm regularly naive about large tech firms... I#m not sure this is the case.

Anyway, I was referring to their products. Not their business practices. I'm well aware of their past and the shit they've got in for their practices.


----------



## Termite Man (Dec 13, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Er seriously? Mate, I sometimes wonder if you were born yesterday. You never heard anything about their anti competitive practices??



and the rest of the computer industry is pixie dust and fluffy bunnies ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 13, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> and the rest of the computer industry is pixie dust and fluffy bunnies ...



Aint saying that but the idea that MS is some fluffy little corporation without a history is frankly bonkers!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

What would be a good first game?
Considering that we have been out of the gaming loop for ages?
Thinking something cheap here.


----------



## magneze (Dec 16, 2011)

I recently finished Deus Ex: Human Revolution on the PC. I recommend it. Brilliant game.

Also Portal & Portal 2 - they are less recent and you can probably pick them up quite cheap now.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2011)

Deus Ex is a bit intense for someone who hasn't played a game in years, I'd have said.

I will have a think.  What kind of games did you use to like?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

Wifey liked Zelda style stuff
I like shooting stuff and junk 

Arcade games I played loads:

R-Type 
Double Dragon
Gauntlet 
Dragons Lair 
Ghosts and Goblins


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2011)

You played loads of Dragons Lair?



You might like some of the smarter Indy games available by download.  Strongly recommend Braid, which is an excellent old-school platformer AND a commentary on the nature of relationships, with a side-order of atomic bomb references.

Portal is all-round brilliant and was a good suggestion.

Games have, er, moved on a bit since R-Type and Double Dragon.  The modern equivalent of the former would be your FPS, I suppose.  And the latter ranges from Assassins Creed (avoid the first one) if you like hand-holding through to Bayonetta if you like proper hardcore challenge.  Enslaved is also worth a look if you appreciate good story with your action.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2011)

If wifey liked Zelda, she would probably also like Assassins Creed, btw.  And maybe Mass Effect, if Sci Fi is her thinbg.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the useful and mildly mocking posts


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2011)

You're welcome.

Also, I think Deus Ex is a good suggestion and that you'll probably like it, but that it isn't a good one to start with.  It's probably the least accessible game I've played since Fallout 3 (notwithstanding Dark Souls, which is in a whole other class).  May as well spend the next 6 months playing awesome _old_ games that are now dirt cheap and then pick up Deus Ex when it's less than a tenner.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Xbox 360 250GB is the favourite at the moment.
> Is it worth getting Kinect or is that just tosh?



I've got a 250gb Xbox with a kinect and its great as it has youtube, sky (easy to get free if you know someone with sky) and will soon have 4od etc on it. Its also got a great back catalogue of classic comedy on MSN video. The new ones have wifi included so you dont have to buy the dongle which is a massive bonus.

Kinectwise though, I've only used it to try and get some exercise, which it is pretty good for getting a bit of a heart rate going but I'm yet to try the proper work out titles. One thing I do want to try with the kinect is child of eden on a load of ket 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMsdsgoYVWA&feature=related

I'll wait til its cheap enough and k is back and I've got a big fuck off HD telly to play it on  I'll probably fall over though


----------



## Crispy (Dec 16, 2011)

Not sure if K is the right drug for a game that requires accuracy and timing when moving your arms around


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 16, 2011)

I once saw someone jump almost horizontally into a wall when playing WarioWare on the Wii heavily under the influence of K. It was one of the funniest things I have ever seen. He was trying to dodge a meteor and got so wrapped up in it, he just launched himself straight into the wall head first. Magic.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> I once saw someone jump almost horizontally into a wall when playing WarioWare on the Wii heavily under the influence of K. It was one of the funniest things I have ever seen. He was trying to dodge a meteor and got so wrapped up in it, he just launched himself straight into the wall head first. Magic.



If you had filmed it you would be a millionaire now


----------



## Yetman (Dec 16, 2011)

Ha! Rez on K was ace. Like being in the Lawnmower Man world, this seems to be a step up but still not quite there.......I should make a game for trip heads, it'd be great.


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2011)

How long before the Xbox drops below a hundred quid? When the next-gen comes in? I'll get it then, second hand if need be.


----------



## Garek (Dec 16, 2011)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Never played on the XBox 360 so can't comment on the respective differences/advatages etc..



In a world where people criticise review scores of games they have never played, emperical edvidence is not required when slating another person's console choice.

RE: the thread I would say XBOX because it is cheap with lots of great games. XBOX and PS3 are the same generation so any claims PS3 looks better don't really stand up to much. They are both old tech.


----------



## tommers (Dec 16, 2011)

Classic.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2011)

So far a list:

Portal & Portal 2
Braid
Assassins Creed
Mass Effect
Bayonetta
Enslaved

Deus Ex: Human Revolution

Do most my shopping on Amazon. Searched a couple of these and used copies are quite cheap. Looks like it is worth buying used copies than renting.



Crispy said:


> Not sure if K is the right drug for a game that requires accuracy and timing when moving your arms around



This may have ended the Kinetic


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

Xbox 360 S
250gb
£149.99 Delivered @ Zavvi Ebay Outlet

Is good price no?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

ace price mate, you need Dead Space..... 1 & 2

I can loan you games also, have tons and shit...

safe

oh and no phone today, got it replaed so no numbers till i back it up...etc


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ace price mate, you need Dead Space..... 1 & 2
> 
> I can loan you games also, have tons and shit...
> 
> ...



Nice. I was thinking of hanging on until Jan sales but this seems pretty much as good as have seen.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2011)

Outstanding price. Add to basket.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

DO IT, i got a load of games i can loan you mate if you want to play some classics first etc.

and we can like cyber and shit if you get a web cam for it


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OFFICIAL-...s_VideoGameAccessories_JN&hash=item3cb899ca4a

DO IT


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xbox-360-...onsoles_VideoGameConsoles&hash=item4cfcdf06ab

Any catches?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

Do it.
looks fine


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2011)

xbox does mariokart?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't think so


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2011)

only cyber shits?

tekken?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

Dunno?

Kitty knows this stuff not me.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 19, 2011)

Nor do I 

I need mariokart on a game and watch - more my level I think


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

Xbox has some great stuff, let me know if you order will send down some games to kick you off


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

no where near as cool as mario kart, but it does have some kart based games and stuff

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4...searchstring=madagascar+karts&urlrefer=search


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 19, 2011)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want a Mario Kart type game for the 360 then get Sonic & SEGA Allstars Racing, a great little game.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_&_Sega_All-Stars_Racing


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2011)

Held off buying as been offered a free WII with a couple of games.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 29, 2011)

Just DOSBox and Scummvm for free


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 8, 2012)

I saw a game yesterday that has made me want an Xbox & Kinect.

We already have a Wii which gets a fair bit of use. MrD is a gamer & has been hankering after a PS3, but we only have 1 TV & he doesn't get the time alone to warrant the expense, as he really wouldn't get chance to play the games. He likes the shooting adult nature games & his time off is during the day when R is about. But with an Xbox, he'd have the choice of some of those style of games, but on a console we could all enjoy together too.

So, been having a gander on CEX & eBay. I'm not up with all the jargon. What would I need?

What's a Kinect PSU?
Why would I need 250GB rather than 4GB?

What's a decent 2nd hand price & what's bollox?


----------



## mr steev (Jan 8, 2012)

DIMPLES1 said:


> What's a Kinect PSU?



It's the power supply unit. I think sometimes you can get the kinnect and have to buy the PSU seperately



DIMPLES1 said:


> Why would I need 250GB rather than 4GB?



You can rip games off the disks and put them on your xbox hd which will make loading quicker. You can also put your music and video files on it and use it as a media player

What was the game you saw?
We've got a kinnect but I'm still waiting to see something playable that's not a keep fit thing or a back from the pub novelty


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jan 8, 2012)

DIMPLES1 said:


> So, been having a gander on CEX & eBay. I'm not up with all the jargon. What would I need?


I'd think twice about using CEX if I were you. The level of support you get if your item turns out to have a fault is shocking. I was accused of trying it on with them when I noticed a serious fault with the 2nd hand phone they'd sold me in the following days, and only with immense difficulty managed to get a credit note out of them.

For another, faulty item, which they were also total dicks about dealing with


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 8, 2012)

mr steev said:


> It's the power supply unit. I think sometimes you can get the kinnect and have to buy the PSU seperately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PSU - DOH, thanks. Not much use without one :-S

We have a Mac running through the TV which acts as our media centre, so would 4GB be enough to load a couple of games onto?


The game is a bit embarrassing, it's Disneyland. We've just come back from a holiday there & had an amazing time. R, who's 2 & a half, is quite into the DS & Wii, obviously can't play properly yet. She has a Dora DS game she can do &  a Nickelodeon fit Wii game, but generally at the moment she wants us to play the games she likes Dr Mario, "monsters, monsters"  & "Marrooe" Mario Kart .  With there being no buttons to press I reckon she'd be able to play it sooner than some of the others. Part of the game is getting autographs off the characters, which she loved doing when we were there, "name, name" as she thrust a pen in there hands . A read a few reviews yesterday which were quite positive.  But I doubt it's what you're looking for.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> I'd think twice about using CEX if I were you. The level of support you get if your item turns out to have a fault is shocking. I was accused of trying it on with them when I noticed a serious fault with the 2nd hand phone they'd sold me in the following days, and only with immense difficulty managed to get a credit note out of them.
> 
> For another, faulty item, which they were also total dicks about dealing with



Thanks for that. I've only sold them stuff before, or bought the odd game or DVD.

On a local selling page someone is selling

"white xbox 360 premium,1 wireless pad,leads,hard drive & memory card £60"

Would a Kinect work with this model? MrD isn't sure.

He also seems to like the idea of buying were we'll have a warranty.

There's a boxed, 4gb with Kinect on EBay in a nearby town for £185, with no bids.

Tesco have the 4gb with Kinect for £244

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.209-2564/gclid.CO-K1aq1wK0CFQUOfAodHyAl_w.aspx

& with a game, for less, unless I'm misunderstanding :-S

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.901-9298/gclid.CO-K1aq1wK0CFQUOfAodHyAl_w.aspx


----------



## mr steev (Jan 8, 2012)

DIMPLES1 said:


> We have a Mac running through the TV which acts as our media centre, so would 4GB be enough to load a couple of games onto?



I always play the games from disk tbh and it's never really been an issue. I think the ones that would benefit more from playing from the hd are ones that have loads of animation/video content and they generally come on 4 or 5 disks so I'd imagine that 4gig isn't really going to be enough.

I forgot to mention there's also a lot of downloadable content (full games, extra levels, demos, arcade games etc). I'd go for the bigger hd if you can


----------



## c01642 (Jan 8, 2012)

The kinect works on all xbox360 models, the latest version of the console can power the kinect direct, older models like mine require a psu for the kinect which came with the one a bought. Microsoft are adding more and more content to the dashboard so it might be usefull to have the extra storage.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 8, 2012)

you can stick a USB stick in them now and save stuff to that, but max size is 16GB or something... so with the 4GB one i would get a tidy 16GB USB stick to go in the back.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 8, 2012)

MrD has just rang me from work to tell me his mate says, "if you don't have enough memory the game won't save & you have to start again". This is apparently worse than the end of the world & we going to Tesco's to get one tomorrow. He is never usually this keen to go shopping, well keen to get up any sooner than he needs to before work 

There has been no protests about it not being a PS3. I think he's in shock. 2 days ago there was no plans for a new console anytime soon & now he's seeing himself playing all those war game type stuff he loves. He does have some for the Wii, mind. I did point out we were only getting the Disneyland game . . .  .


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

DIMPLES1 said:


> There's a boxed, 4gb with Kinect on EBay in a nearby town for £185, with no bids.



*


Badgers said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Xbox-360-...onsoles_VideoGameConsoles&hash=item4cfcdf06ab

Click to expand...

*
£175 for the 250GB version ^


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

Scratch that ^

Have not used this vendor before but £159.85 for the 250GB version


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2012)

I have used shopto for games and never had any issues.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Held off buying as been offered a free WII with a couple of games.



but then you'll have to say the silly name of that console when you talk to people about what you have at home.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 9, 2012)

Everyone uses shopto and doesn't have any problems.

Except me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2012)

sim667 said:


> but then you'll have to say the silly name of that console when you talk to people about what you have at home.



I will call it the game machine and put it next to the wireless.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks.

That's cheap than all the prices I found. I'd still have to get a Kinect though, not been checking out the prices of them alone yet, though I have seen £130.

I found this

http://www.johnlewis.com/231444188/Product.aspx

Which includes the Dinsey game, Rrp on TV at £40 but I've seen it for £25 and the Sesame game & a DVD of a film we've not seen.   Plus knowing if something goes wrong, they'll be no hassle cos it's JL.

MrD has a tenner deposit down with Game for a PSP Vita. I asked him this morning if he was happy to forgo the PSP if we got the Kinect & he said he was. I mentioned there's no sign of it being released yet & he said it was due in February now. 

Anyone think the PSP Vita will be a must have console & more playability than an Xbox?

I feel a bit of a meanie denying him of a PS3 & the PSP. He did get an iPhone 4S which he does a fair bit of gaming on & he is excited about an Xbox.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well after I posted that, he came in & said, "so we'll pop into town, get the deposit on the Vita back, that'll save us £280. Do you we go to John Lewis or order online?".

So I think that sorted any worries


----------



## tommers (Jan 10, 2012)

If he's gaming on an iPhone and wanted a vita then he is going to fucking love an Xbox


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2012)

Didnt know about the Vita, looks pants.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 10, 2012)

Crispy said:


> yeah, but it's still pap.
> a shame, because the technology is amazing, but all the games are shite.



It's good for pre teen kids. And having a laugh when pissed. And exercise. 

They're not completely pants, they just serve a particular market at present.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Order placed 

Gotta wait up to 2 weeks


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Jan 10, 2012)

tommers said:


> If he's gaming on an iPhone and wanted a vita then he is going to fucking love an Xbox



He's got a PS2 & a PSP, so I think part of him is excited to try a different brand. Don't think he's even had a go on a Xbox before 

He's very excited about getting his hands on Sesame St


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 11, 2012)

DIMPLES1 said:


> Why would I need 250GB rather than 4GB?



If you want to buy downloadable content from xbox live.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Held off buying as been offered a free WII with a couple of games.



Nope. The WII offer is now gone so back to square one.


----------

